# Going to be an interesting year for new grills I think



## miatawnt2b (Jan 13, 2020)

Just saw an OK Joes Rider DXL that I was really impressed with, and already my Wallmart has the Bit Boss KC series and Lockhart that looks pretty sweet.
Now if they just had a decent WiFi app. Not this bluetooth crap.
-J


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 13, 2020)

That Pit Boss Lockhart looks pretty sweet! I just can't spend that kind of money until the reviews prove the bugs are worked out...JJ


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 13, 2020)

Camp Chef has introduced a PID for their Woodwind grill/smokers.  Supposedly retrofitted for the older models as well.   Keeping an eye on how they work before I invest $250.

John


----------



## Steff3 (Jan 13, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> That Pit Boss Lockhart looks pretty sweet! I just can't spend that kind of money until the reviews prove the bugs are worked out...JJ


I was really interested in the Lockhart as well until on another forum real-time users have said the top portion is really only good for cold smoking and also they are only Bluetooth.... disappointing.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jan 13, 2020)

I'm keeping my eyes on the new Weber pellet grills.  Of course I'm not going to be the guinea pig.


----------



## mike243 (Jan 13, 2020)

Lotta new smokers coming out, pellet and charcoal, take a year or 2 to shake out all the wrinkles, wont be nothing but perfect for a short minute lol


----------



## WisconsinCampChef (Jan 13, 2020)

BandCollector said:


> Camp Chef has introduced a PID for their Woodwind grill/smokers.  Supposedly retrofitted for the older models as well.   Keeping an eye on how they work before I invest $250.
> 
> John


The retrofit PID WiFi controller works great for camp chef. I had and installed on and then uninstalled it and retrofitted on my step fathers grill instead. Can confirm it works great.


----------



## meskc (Jan 13, 2020)

Yes really liking the Lockhart but just like everyone else I just can't s po end the money without some real world reviews. I know the cover for the new pit boss grills are a few months out.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 13, 2020)

Steff3 said:


> I was really interested in the Lockhart as well until on another forum real-time users have said the top portion is really only good for cold smoking and also they are only Bluetooth.... disappointing.



Only Cold smoke may be good, depending on actual temps it can reach. So many pellet smokers won't go below 150. If the box can be controlled between 100 and 170, that would be perfect...JJ


----------



## sweetride95 (Jan 15, 2020)

I've got my eye on the Masterbuilt gravity charcoal grill. Very neat idea. Still loving my Traeger though.


----------



## meskc (Jan 15, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> Only Cold smoke may be good, depending on actual temps it can reach. So many pellet smokers won't go below 150. If the box can be controlled between 100 and 170, that would be perfect...JJ


Just found this video looks like he got it holding below 150.


----------



## meskc (Jan 15, 2020)

Got a reply to my question  on the temps on the upper cabinet on the Lockhart.  This is what they said on the temps they were getting. With bottom at 180ish for smoke, the top was around 110-120. The bottom at 400 I was able to get the top to 270.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 15, 2020)

I could live with that. I use 130 to 170 for Sausage...JJ


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 16, 2020)

WisconsinCampChef said:


> The retrofit PID WiFi controller works great for camp chef. I had and installed on and then uninstalled it and retrofitted on my step fathers grill instead. Can confirm it works great.





 WisconsinCampChef


Thanks for your response,

But I'm a bit confused. . . If the PID WiFi worked great why did you remove it from what I am assuming was your Camp Chef and installed it on your step father's grill?

Just wondering,

John 

 BandCollector


----------



## WisconsinCampChef (Jan 16, 2020)

BandCollector said:


> WisconsinCampChef
> 
> 
> Thanks for your response,
> ...



Hi John. After i purchased the camp chef i got a few upgrades for it. Everything worked great no issues with the wifi pid controller. However, i had the opportunity to buy a Yoder YS640 so i jumped on that. I couldn't justify keeping 2 grills that were basically the same. Though i am looking at picking up a Kamado style cooker right now.  So since my parents had the same grill i thought i could install those accessories (PID wifi controller, folding front shelf, sear box, cover) on their grill save them some money while giving them the upgrades figuring i wouldn't get the return on the investment i had spent to get them.  I then sold my camp chef as stock and used the money to upgrade the Yoder to the ACS wifi controller.  The YS 640 is pictured in my avatar pic.


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 16, 2020)

WisconsinCampChef


Got it!   Thanks for clearing that up for me.

John


----------



## RCAlan (Jan 17, 2020)

Looks like Cuisinart is getting into the Pellet Grill business too...

https://www.cnet.com/news/cuisinarts...d-or-charcoal/

https://www.cuisinart.com/shopping/o...lets/gas0356as

It’s going to be a very interesting 2020 for the Pellet Grill business indeed.

Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods...  in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## RCAlan (Jan 19, 2020)

While going through the local Wallyworld, I went to the Garden department to see if the new PB Platinum Series Pellet Grills were there and if the new Cuisinart Pellet Grills were there... and they were.   Both the PB LockHart and KC Combo Grills were right next to both of the new Cuisinart’s Woodcreek and Twin Oaks Pellet Grills.   Side by side there was no comparison, the PB Platinum Series Pellet Grills were hands down, look to be the better product.  Cosmetically, the new Cuisinart Pellet Grills look a bit nicer because of the Stainless Steel finish, but the features and overall quality would go to the PB Platinum Series Pellet Grills...  If I were in the market for a new pellet grill, I would definitely consider the PB Platinum Series Pellet Grills and the $747.00 price tag for each one would make it hard to resist.  

Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods...  in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## mike243 (Jan 20, 2020)

I think I want the new MB charcoal smoker/grill , the pitboss aint going to die any time soon it looks like lol


----------



## negolien (Jan 20, 2020)

MB 560 ftw


----------



## miatawnt2b (Jan 20, 2020)

Yea. I just bought one of those.


----------



## mustardsauce (Jan 23, 2020)

I'd be interested to hear more reviews from the posters here about the new Pit Boss Platinum grills.  Most of the reviews on Walmart's site appear to have been written by store associates from demo events, which I don't really trust.


----------



## meskc (Jan 23, 2020)

mustardsauce said:


> I'd be interested to hear more reviews from the posters here about the new Pit Boss Platinum grills.  Most of the reviews on Walmart's site appear to have been written by store associates from demo events, which I don't really trust.


There are some videos out there. More on the kc combo then the Lockhart.  Been looking every few days to see if anything new pops up.


----------



## mustardsauce (Jan 24, 2020)

I've been doing the same.  Early reviews all seem positive, but I want to wait a little longer to see if any quality issues pop up.


----------



## meskc (Jan 24, 2020)

Yes waiting as well.  Also waiting on them to get a cover for it before buying.


----------



## Will Squared (Jan 24, 2020)

sweetride95 said:


> I've got my eye on the Masterbuilt gravity charcoal grill. Very neat idea. Still loving my Traeger though.


I just bought the Masterbuilt Gravity 560. Not put together yet. The box was missing a gasket but Masterbuilt is sending one out. Basically there are only two parts that you might need to replace, the fan and the controller. I just got 25 pounds of Salmon and am ready to go !


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 25, 2020)

That's what is making the decision so difficult. Every thing is so new and untested for durability. It's down to the Pit Boss Lockhart, Masterbuilt Gravity and the Weber Pellet Grill. It seems the PB would be best for Kielbasa but the Weber the best choice for Seared Steaks and Burgers. Thoughts?....JJ


----------



## mike243 (Jan 25, 2020)

CJ its a tough choice to make, I own a weber gas and performer grill already, a Masterbuilt 40 , a pitboss austinlx, a smokey mountain gas smoker, a 250 gal trailer smoker and several other cooking assets lol, I don't have a way to smoke with charcoal/wood chunks without a lot of baby sitting. I like the idea of the PB but kinda hate the big temp differential and would have thought it could be a little more adjustable on the temps, seems it will make a good holding cabinet when not cold smoking. If I didn't already have a good pellet smoker I could see me driving this 1. good luck buy all of them then sell what ever works out the best in a year or 5 lol


----------



## sweetride95 (Jan 25, 2020)

I've accepted that I "need" basically one of every sort of cooker. And i need a bigger patio to someday make that a reality. LOL


----------



## mustardsauce (Jan 27, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> That's what is making the decision so difficult. Every thing is so new and untested for durability. It's down to the Pit Boss Lockhart, Masterbuilt Gravity and the Weber Pellet Grill. It seems the PB would be best for Kielbasa but the Weber the best choice for Seared Steaks and Burgers. Thoughts?....JJ


For seared steaks and burgers, I actually like the specs of the OKJ Pellet.  It claims hotter than Weber, and the "searing" area looks much bigger than the searing area on the PB units.  That said, it's also their first pellet (same with Weber), so there's some risk there.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 27, 2020)

Didnt know OKJ  was making a Pellet Pooper. Got to have a look. Thanks...JJ


----------



## mustardsauce (Jan 29, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> Didnt know OKJ  was making a Pellet Pooper. Got to have a look. Thanks...JJ


Yep, they put out a line this year.  I saw a mini version at Target last week, but the big one at Lowe's is what I've been looking at.  Similar to the PB Platinum series, reviews are just starting to roll in on them.  I just found this review this morning.  https://www.nibblemethis.com/2020/01/product-review-oklahoma-joes-rider-dlx.html


----------



## Roll_For_Smoke (Jan 29, 2020)

mustardsauce said:


> Yep, they put out a line this year.  I saw a mini version at Target last week, but the big one at Lowe's is what I've been looking at.  Similar to the PB Platinum series, reviews are just starting to roll in on them.  I just found this review this morning.  https://www.nibblemethis.com/2020/01/product-review-oklahoma-joes-rider-dlx.html


That was a good read! At that price........and when sales pop up............If all the bugs are worked out that looks like one hell of a pellet grill.


----------



## mustardsauce (Jan 29, 2020)

Roll_For_Smoke said:


> That was a good read! At that price........and when sales pop up............If all the bugs are worked out that looks like one hell of a pellet grill.


I agree.  I think I'm about to pull the trigger on it.  Even though I've seen some auger jam issues pop up in one of the fan groups, they've all said the customer service was great when responding to issues, so that makes me less concerned.


----------



## negolien (Jan 29, 2020)

Looks nice ..pretty big but until these pellet guys work out the auger and PID issues it doesn't mean crap. It's a crap shoot on you getting a decent rig or a huge paper weight.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 29, 2020)

As much as I could use a new smoker, I'm just going to make due with a Kettle for this season and then drop the bigger $$$ next Spring or this Fall at the earliest...JJ


----------



## mike243 (Jan 29, 2020)

Who is having issues? my pitboss has been and still is great lol


----------



## mrearl (Feb 3, 2020)

Hi everybody, I'm new here but felt like I need to chime in. I've been shopping for a pellet grill for some time now and saw the new Oklahoma Joe's Rider DLX and immediately wanted it. I bought it about a week later and immediately had all kinds of issues. It tripped my breaker several times, wasn't holding a steady temp, and almost started a hopper fire. The pellets in the auger were on fire and smoke was coming out of the hopper. On top of that, ash was everywhere, which makes the ash cup mostly pointless. I'm sure I received a defective grill, but after using it I realized there were many design features that make this grill undesirable and I returned it to get my money back. 

With that being said, I decided to buy the new Masterbuilt gravity grill and it was dented pretty bad even though the box looked to be in good shape. Customer service was fantastic and offered a replacement, but after more thought I've decided to return this as well. 

I'm looking at the new Cuisinart which seems pretty solid to me. The lack of reviews and no prior experience with pellet grills keep me skeptical. Also thinking maybe spend a little more and get the new Weber. I think that will be a great product, but again, no reviews. With all of that being said, I'll most likely go with the Pro Series PB from Lowe's. I think at least with it I'll get a solid, dependable grill that I'm confident will work as intended for at least a few years.


----------



## mustardsauce (Feb 3, 2020)

mrearl said:


> Hi everybody, I'm new here but felt like I need to chime in. I've been shopping for a pellet grill for some time now and saw the new Oklahoma Joe's Rider DLX and immediately wanted it. I bought it about a week later and immediately had all kinds of issues. It tripped my breaker several times, wasn't holding a steady temp, and almost started a hopper fire. The pellets in the auger were on fire and smoke was coming out of the hopper. On top of that, ash was everywhere, which makes the ash cup mostly pointless. I'm sure I received a defective grill, but after using it I realized there were many design features that make this grill undesirable and I returned it to get my money back.
> 
> With that being said, I decided to buy the new Masterbuilt gravity grill and it was dented pretty bad even though the box looked to be in good shape. Customer service was fantastic and offered a replacement, but after more thought I've decided to return this as well.
> 
> I'm looking at the new Cuisinart which seems pretty solid to me. The lack of reviews and no prior experience with pellet grills keep me skeptical. Also thinking maybe spend a little more and get the new Weber. I think that will be a great product, but again, no reviews. With all of that being said, I'll most likely go with the Pro Series PB from Lowe's. I think at least with it I'll get a solid, dependable grill that I'm confident will work as intended for at least a few years.


Yikes, sounds like you've got some bad luck!  Honestly, with those bad experiences, I might would just go with a company that has been doing Pellet Grills for years instead of people doing them for the first time.  

I'm curious which design features you saw that you didn't like on the OKJ Pellet?  I really like that one's features, I've just hesitated to pull the trigger until there are more reviews on the quality.


----------



## mrearl (Feb 3, 2020)

It didn't hold temp very well, or at least as well as I thought it should. I'm thinking that was more of the design than being defective. It burned through pellets rather fast and I actually ran out when I was sure I shouldn't be. Others have a window or even a sensor. The pellets don't all go into the auger once the hopper is running low, so you could actually glance in and think you have pellets and the auger be empty. The large searing area is pretty awesome but it creates a very large hot spot that needs to be avoided for long smokes. The ash clean out system is a gimmick that I think they're all jumping on because I think all pellet grills get ash everywhere. This one in particular seems to be even more troublesome to clean than most. On top of all of this, they moderated the review I left on their website and said it didn't meet their guidelines. 

I think you're right about going with one from a company that's been making them. Definitely leaning more towards the pit boss lately.


----------



## negolien (Feb 3, 2020)

Typical pellet grill issues you should have kept the MB. I purchased mine from the company itself and had 0 damage but damage can't really be blamed on the makers. Hope u find something that works for you.


----------



## mrearl (Feb 3, 2020)

I actually still have it. I was really onboard with it but my gut is telling me it's not going to last very long. It just seems too cheaply made. Aside from the frame damage, one of the pieces that holds the handle was cracked out of the box and the display has a couple of dings in it. I saw one with a broken handle in the store as well. I know it works awesome, I've seen too many videos and people talking about how awesome it is to dispute that. Longevity is my main concern. I hope yours works out great for you.

A friend of mine has a pit boss and he really likes it. Pellet grills seem to be gaining in popularity as well, so that leads me to believe most people aren't having issues.


----------



## Will Squared (Feb 3, 2020)

I ran my first cook on my 560 yesterday.  Smoked  chopped peppers. 225'. 6 hours.
Went very well. It was very windy and in the mid 50's. The hopper lasted the full 6 hours. Held the temp very well. Brought back to temp quickly after opening the door.
The only thing I might do to improve the pit is replace the rubber seals with heat rope.

The beauty of the 560 is the simplicity of design and the lack of moving parts. The only things that would need to be replaced are the fan and the controller which are simply 4 screw R&R.

I LOVE IT !


----------



## RCAlan (Feb 3, 2020)

mrearl said:


> Hi everybody, I'm new here but felt like I need to chime in. I've been shopping for a pellet grill for some time now and saw the new Oklahoma Joe's Rider DLX and immediately wanted it. I bought it about a week later and immediately had all kinds of issues. It tripped my breaker several times, wasn't holding a steady temp, and almost started a hopper fire. The pellets in the auger were on fire and smoke was coming out of the hopper. On top of that, ash was everywhere, which makes the ash cup mostly pointless. I'm sure I received a defective grill, but after using it I realized there were many design features that make this grill undesirable and I returned it to get my money back.
> 
> With that being said, I decided to buy the new Masterbuilt gravity grill and it was dented pretty bad even though the box looked to be in good shape. Customer service was fantastic and offered a replacement, but after more thought I've decided to return this as well.
> 
> I'm looking at the new Cuisinart which seems pretty solid to me. The lack of reviews and no prior experience with pellet grills keep me skeptical. Also thinking maybe spend a little more and get the new Weber. I think that will be a great product, but again, no reviews. With all of that being said, I'll most likely go with the Pro Series PB from Lowe's. I think at least with it I'll get a solid, dependable grill that I'm confident will work as intended for at least a few years.



MrEarl, if you’re set on getting a Pit Boss Pellet Grill, their Platinum Series Pellet Grills should be your first option.  For $747.00, you can have up to 2000 sq inches of smoking and bbqing space, PID Controller temp control, high temp grilling and searing, plus a 5 year warranty.  The Pit Boss Pro Series Pellet Grills, still have the old non PID Controllers on them, so temp swings and temp fluctuations will  be an issue...  Just something to know if you do go that route.  A few weeks ago I saw and inspected the new Cuisinart Pellet Grills and the PB Platinum Series Pellet Grills side by side...  Hands down, the PB Platinum Series Pellet Grills were better.   It also pays to do your research before you spend your hard earned money on any brand or type of bbq grill.  On a side note, the Cuisinart Woodcreek Pellet grill states on the box and website, that it has a 30 lb. pellet hopper capacity...  It’s not even close, more like 20 plus pounds and they just rounded it up to 30 lbs for print.  I’m not trying to knock Cuisinart, just stating what I saw.  As for the Masterbuilt 560 GF, it does look tempting, but to many unknowns as far as long term wear and tear.  Also, 560 square inches of cooking space may be just fine for some, but I would prefer to have a little to much space, then not having enough space and wishing I did.  Lastly, if you enjoy a nice smoke flavor on your bbq, always use 100% wood type pellets like, 100% Hickory, Pecan, ect. from pellet brands like Lumberjack.  Stay away from the pellet blends unless you enjoy a very light flavor profile on your bbq.  Good luck in your decision.

Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods...  in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## mrearl (Feb 4, 2020)

I went ahead and got the pro series grill and I'm very happy with it. I actually wanted a grill with a PID controller, but I just don't like the Platinum series. The more I thought about it I just don't think the PID makes the food taste any better. I can always get an aftermarket controller if I change my mind about it anyway. Thanks for the info on the pellets. I'll definitely try out the 100% wood types.


----------



## mustardsauce (Feb 6, 2020)

RCAlan said:


> MrEarl, if you’re set on getting a Pit Boss Pellet Grill, their Platinum Series Pellet Grills should be your first option.  For $747.00, you can have up to 2000 sq inches of smoking and bbqing space, PID Controller temp control, high temp grilling and searing, plus a 5 year warranty.  The Pit Boss Pro Series Pellet Grills, still have the old non PID Controllers on them, so temp swings and temp fluctuations will  be an issue...  Just something to know if you do go that route.  A few weeks ago I saw and inspected the new Cuisinart Pellet Grills and the PB Platinum Series Pellet Grills side by side...  Hands down, the PB Platinum Series Pellet Grills were better.   It also pays to do your research before you spend your hard earned money on any brand or type of bbq grill.  On a side note, the Cuisinart Woodcreek Pellet grill states on the box and website, that it has a 30 lb. pellet hopper capacity...  It’s not even close, more like 20 plus pounds and they just rounded it up to 30 lbs for print.  I’m not trying to knock Cuisinart, just stating what I saw.  As for the Masterbuilt 560 GF, it does look tempting, but to many unknowns as far as long term wear and tear.  Also, 560 square inches of cooking space may be just fine for some, but I would prefer to have a little to much space, then not having enough space and wishing I did.  Lastly, if you enjoy a nice smoke flavor on your bbq, always use 100% wood type pellets like, 100% Hickory, Pecan, ect. from pellet brands like Lumberjack.  Stay away from the pellet blends unless you enjoy a very light flavor profile on your bbq.  Good luck in your decision.
> 
> Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods...  in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi



The only thing I'd say about the Platinum Series option is that the sq inches can be misleading.  On the Lockhart specifically, you'd have to be doing very specific and different foods to be able to use all of it at once.  That whole top section is really more of a cold smoker, unless you want to run the bottom really hot to maintain 225 up top.  So, if you want to cook a ton of ribs or briskets all at once, the usable space may be half of what you think it is for that one meat type.   

The PID controller and other features are very nice though, I do have to say.  Just make sure you know how the cooking surfaces can be used.


----------



## RCAlan (Feb 6, 2020)

mustardsauce said:


> The only thing I'd say about the Platinum Series option is that the sq inches can be misleading.  On the Lockhart specifically, you'd have to be doing very specific and different foods to be able to use all of it at once.  That whole top section is really more of a cold smoker, unless you want to run the bottom really hot to maintain 225 up top.  So, if you want to cook a ton of ribs or briskets all at once, the usable space may be half of what you think it is for that one meat type.
> 
> The PID controller and other features are very nice though, I do have to say.  Just make sure you know how the cooking surfaces can be used.



That’s why in my original post, I stated up to 2000 sq inches of Smoking and bbq space as the PB LockHart offers that and the PB  KC Combo does not.  The upper chamber in the PB LockHart can be used for both hot smoking and cold smoking.  The End User would have to decide on what they want to bbq/smoke and how they want too...  but the PB LockHart gives them that option when most other pellet grills can’t .

Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods...  in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## Jgabehart84 (Feb 8, 2020)

So I just got the Masterbuilt Gravity 560 and so far I am impressed with the concept. Assembly was easy enough and lighting is pretty simple.  I wanted to give the temp control and try and was able to warm up some left over pizza by turning up to 425 before i threw a chicken on.  I turned down to 225 and was there pretty quickly. Chicken is on and I am happy with the amount of space. I am going to get another warming rack for more space and it should be pretty sweet.   I've seasoned it and have a chicken on for testing right now. I babysitting it because it's new but would envision being able to be less attentive as time goes on.

 I haven't done a long smoke to see how the hopper life relates to the claim of 12-15 hours but I'm not sure it would last the full 15.  The air shutoff seemed to work well and will save charcoal as I use it. 

I am excited to try grilling with it soon and would suspect it will get a good sear on food. plenty of videos out there showing this. 

Only issue so far is the masterbuilt app and bluetooth connectivity is a little spotty.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 8, 2020)

Of those that own a 560, what are your opinions of the build quality and metal thickness? Do you think the finish of the painted parts will last?...JJ


----------



## negolien (Feb 8, 2020)

Not super thick but adequate...I think the build quality is pretty decent for price vs features..only time will tell for durability.  Think most of us are in agreement.. decent deal on a hassle free smoker/grill.


----------



## Fueling Around (Feb 8, 2020)

I'm a stick and charcoal guy, but do use a amnts (knockoff) to add smoke flavors that I don't have in my firewood stock.
Buddies with pellet poopers have been hard selling me to get one.  I've avoided, but after a lot of thought, I'm thinking one might be a good add.
Wife doesn't like a lot of smoke and to me pellet poopers are very mild (even with 100% pellets).
The little Masterbuilt at Sam's is tempting.


----------



## Will Squared (Feb 9, 2020)

I got the 560 and we love it.
I have done two cooks on it and both times the hopper lasted 6 hours.
The build of the unit seems quite substantial.
I wondered about the rubber seals but they seem to be just fine.
There are only two things that you might replace ( fan and controller) but they are a simple 4 screw R&R and the Company seems to be pretty quick about standing behind their product.
I would say go for it.
You can turn the temp down to 150' or up to 700'.


----------



## kmahon5 (Feb 17, 2020)

Well this is the spring I am going to get a pellet grill for smoking and cooking a steak and hamburger (under 1000)-- so I need a versatile one.  I see the Pit Boss KC combo, the Cuisinart Twin Oaks and the Camp Chef Woodwind with Sear box- any other I should look at?


----------



## mustardsauce (Feb 17, 2020)

kmahon5 said:


> Well this is the spring I am going to get a pellet grill for smoking and cooking a steak and hamburger (under 1000)-- so I need a versatile one.  I see the Pit Boss KC combo, the Cuisinart Twin Oaks and the Camp Chef Woodwind with Sear box- any other I should look at?


If you ever see yourself wanting to smoke a lot of stuff at one time, like say 3 boston butts or even just 2 briskets, I'd steer clear of those dual-chamber options like the KC Combo and Twin Oaks.  Those things look huge at first glance, but they're really just a small smoker and a small gas grill stuck together, meaning the capacity of each dedicated appliance is rather small.  Unless you know you'll never need to do a large cook, I'd always go with a single chamber model.


----------



## kmahon5 (Feb 24, 2020)

mustardsauce said:


> If you ever see yourself wanting to smoke a lot of stuff at one time, like say 3 boston butts or even just 2 briskets, I'd steer clear of those dual-chamber options like the KC Combo and Twin Oaks.  Those things look huge at first glance, but they're really just a small smoker and a small gas grill stuck together, meaning the capacity of each dedicated appliance is rather small.  Unless you know you'll never need to do a large cook, I'd always go with a single chamber model.


Thanks. I am starting to focus on the Oklahoma Joe 900 Rider (when it comes out) or the CampChef Woodwind WiFI 24 with Sidekick.  I like that they say the Rider 900 can sear meat in a hotspot just with the pellets.


----------



## Will Squared (Feb 24, 2020)

kmahon5 said:


> Well this is the spring I am going to get a pellet grill for smoking and cooking a steak and hamburger (under 1000)-- so I need a versatile one.  I see the Pit Boss KC combo, the Cuisinart Twin Oaks and the Camp Chef Woodwind with Sear box- any other I should look at?


You might think about branching out a little and check out the Masterbuilt GF560 or the 1060 that will come out in the Spring. The 560 is $500 and the 1060 will b e around $700. The reviews that we read before buying the 560 told us of trouble with the pellet feeders and the controllers not being dependable so we went with a charcoal burner. Virtually trouble free and quick temps up to 700' !


----------



## sweetride95 (Feb 24, 2020)

My year just got more interesting. Long story short...sold my traeger/ Savannah setup today. Ordering a rec tec rt-590 tomorrow. It is what it is, looking forward to turning a new leaf.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Feb 24, 2020)

sweetride95 said:


> My year just got more interesting. Long story short...sold my traeger/ Savannah setup today. Ordering a rec tec rt-590 tomorrow. It is what it is, looking forward to turning a new leaf.



Excellent choice, the Rec Tec model  RT 590, also known sometimes as the "Stampede".

You will definitely be satisfied with it.  We love ours.


----------



## sweetride95 (Feb 25, 2020)

SlowmotionQue said:


> Excellent choice, the Rec Tec model  RT 590, also known sometimes as the "Stampede".
> 
> You will definitely be satisfied with it.  We love ours.



Thanks, ordered this morning. 
It's been less than a day, and I'm already missing my pellet grill. I really can't wait to get the Stampede cooking.
30% off accessories right now at Rec Tec.


----------



## mustardsauce (Feb 25, 2020)

kmahon5 said:


> Thanks. I am starting to focus on the Oklahoma Joe 900 Rider (when it comes out) or the CampChef Woodwind WiFI 24 with Sidekick.  I like that they say the Rider 900 can sear meat in a hotspot just with the pellets.


Have you looked at the OKJ DLX?  It's at my local Lowe's and has a really large "sear zone" or something like that right in the middle.  They claim 650F sear temp.  I'm not sure if the 900 has the same feature or not as I haven't seen that one yet.


----------

